# Urgent short term rental with pets



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi - my husband and I are arriving in Dubai in just over a week, The accommodation we had arranged has fallen through so we need to sort something out asap. 

We need somewhere which will allow (two) cats and ideally one bedroom, near to a metro for a short term rental initially for 2 - 3 months. 

I'm looking on a number of sites such as dubizzle and propertyfinder. Any other suggestions would be very gratefully received! 

Many thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

louisella said:


> Hi - my husband and I are arriving in Dubai in just over a week, The accommodation we had arranged has fallen through so we need to sort something out asap.
> 
> We need somewhere which will allow (two) cats and ideally one bedroom, near to a metro for a short term rental initially for 2 - 3 months.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who put his property on AIRBNB and has it rented often for longer term stays, you might check there.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Trade Centre serviced apartments are pet friendly.


----------



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

XDoodle****** said:


> I have a friend who put his property on AIRBNB and has it rented often for longer term stays, you might check there.


many thanks, I'll have a look on there


----------



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Trade Centre serviced apartments are pet friendly.


Many thanks Chocoholic, they're only showing shorter term on their website but have emailed them to check (may do the job as an interim measure if anything!)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Booking.com has the option to get a list of pet friendly hotel apartments. You can use it to shortlist, and then contact them directly as you need it for a longer period (booking.com does not allow reservations for more than 30 days).


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Another way is to leave the cats at one of the kennels. Also the newly opened luxury W hotel Habtoor City allows pets


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Trade Centre does offer long term stays in their serviced apartments. While not fancy, the apartments are actually quite spacious and there's a huge pool with a pool bar if you fancy a drink. 



louisella said:


> Many thanks Chocoholic, they're only showing shorter term on their website but have emailed them to check (may do the job as an interim measure if anything!)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's an FB page something like Pet Friendly Rentals Dubai. Join and you can ask on there and also see what's available.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Skai Residences in the Greens are a 15 min walk from metro and pet friendly
They also do short term lets

SKAI Residency: Home Page


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

World Trade Centre apartments are perfect for you. We stayed with three cats for a month. A few minutes walk to metro. Not too expensive. Can stay as long as you want.


----------

